#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστοσελίδες για ασφάλεια υπολογιστών

## Efpalinos

Ιστοσελίδες που παρέχουν δωρεάν διαδικτυακή έρευνα και ανάλυση ύποπτων αρχείων:*

http://www.virustotal.com/gr/*
Το Virustotal είναι μια δωρεάν υπηρεσία που ελέγχει ύποπτα αρχεία και διευκολύνει στη γρήγορη ανίχνευση των ιών, worms, trojans, και όλων των ειδών malware που ανιχνεύονται από τις μηχανές αντιιών.

*http://www.virus.gr/portal/* 
 Αντίστοιχο με το παραπάνω

----------

Evan, Samdreamth

----------


## Samdreamth

Να προσθέσω και γω μια σελίδα του PC Magazine που λέγεται security center:

http://e-pcmag.gr/online_scanners

Έχει μαζεμένα αρκετά online scanners για διάγνωση και αφαίρεση κακόβουλου λογισμικού...

----------

kobaksev

----------


## kobaksev

Ακόμη μία σελίδα με online scanners 

*http://www.myantispyware.com/online-scanners/*

----------



----------

